# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services >  4000 hours hq youtube watchtime 15 $

## minorinc

*This service is providing your Account with the number of followers that you ordered. This service is non drop. This means that members won't unfollow your account. If there will be a drop somehow we will refill them.

Is It Safe To Buy Followers ?

Yes! It is super safe because of our new process system. Thanks to that we are able to send views to your location.

Why you should use my service?
Our service is one of the fastest and highest quality services on the market.
More than 690 successful sales.
Target IP (What's target IP: Serves in accordance with the location of your account)
No password is required.
Real Followers.
Refill Available.
Non-Drop
Superfast start time.
Guaranteed.
Completes within 1-3 Hours.

📌 if you are interested in buying you can contact me via Instagram :

• Instagram : minor__inc
• Telegram : t.me/Danleo357
Discord : minorinc#2678 
*

----------

